# My kitty used to think she was a car engine part



## siwain (Mar 19, 2009)

This is how i met my cat:

She showed up under my car one night. She was very thin, afraid and had her fur full of engine oil. So i gave her some food and she let me pet her. I couldn't take her inside because several of my family members are allergic, so i made her a little house to sleep in.

The next day i had to go to the doctors and was in a hurry, so i didn't even think of checking the car engine. When i arrived at the medical post, i heard mewing from the car, and when i opened the lid to the engine there she was, terrified!

I tried to soothe her and convince her to get out, but she was so scared that she tried to get away from me and i was convinced that she had fled from my car. I spent over an hour looking for her under the cars and calling her but i couldn't find her anywhere.

Suddenly, the car next to mine turned on the engine, and i was sure i heard her mew from it. The car drove away and i was sure i would never see her again.

I spent my day in a terrible mood. After arriving home from the medical post, i spent a long time looking for her in my car, and under my neighbours' cars. I couldn't find her everywhere.

I'm an architecture student, and i study at night. My college is located several kilometres away, and it takes me one hour by car. I make this journey every day. One hour to and one hour from college.

After arriving that day, and picking up a friend of mine, i was telling her the story of the cat. As soon as i stopped the car i heard a long and sad "Meeooow" from the engine, and when i opened the lid, there she was!

I was able to convince her to come out with some food my friend had brought with her. Not something a cat should really be eating, but i was able to get her to come to me.

The poor cat had spent the entire day hiding in my car's engine! Over 10 hours! And the most amazing thing is that she survived it!

She is now a happy cat, living with me. I had to keep her, after all.  She's such an amazing cat! Always purring, always content!

I'm sorry for my weird english, as it is my second language!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What an amazing story for your kitty! What did you name her?


----------



## siwain (Mar 19, 2009)

I named her Kai, but my mother started to call her Lille (Little) My (character from a finnish childrens book). So now she has two names. :roll:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Just read this amazing story. I'm so glad you were able to keep her. She's a little survivor  

seashell


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

This is really an incredible story! 

You were definitely meant to adopt this cat!


----------



## siwain (Mar 19, 2009)

Luvkitties said:


> This is really an incredible story!
> 
> You were definitely meant to adopt this cat!


I thought that as well! You just can't have that kind of experience with an animal and not adopt it afterwards! :lol: 

And i'm so glad i did, as i've wanted a cat for years, and i never adopted one because of the allergies in my family. But as long as the cat stays out of a few rooms in the house, it's ok!


----------

